
You Should Worry About This Evernote Update, Even If You Don’t Use It - vimota
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/evernote-update_us_5772cce9e4b0d1f85d478091
======
vimota
Can someone recommend a solid competitor where you can buy a lifetime
membership? Or a self hosted option that rivals it in features?

